# Ocala Fl



## Erik (Dec 24, 2006)

Hi there! We are interested in camping near Ocala National Forest in March. Can anyone make any recommendations? Looking for a place with a pool for the little one. State parks don't usually have pools so they won't work. Any information would be greatly appreciated.









Erik


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I just did a quick search and found these:

Ocala Ranch RV Park has a pool

Lake in the Forest RV Park has a pool

Whispering Pines RV Park no pool

Hope this helps!
Dawn


----------



## Above & Beyond (May 20, 2006)

We are going to the Ocala RV resort this weekend they have a heated pool hot tub sauna game room basket ball tennis & full hookups


----------



## Erik (Dec 24, 2006)

Thanks for the information and the websites. Let me know if you liked the resort when you get back.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

One of our members just got back from camping nearby.

Silver Springs Camping

Dan


----------



## Above & Beyond (May 20, 2006)

I will try to post from the park its going to be cooooollllldddddd!


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

We have camped at the Whispering Pines Campground before...it was okay.

There are a lot of campgrounds in the Ocala area. This is one that is just down the road from where we will attend an archery competition... It has a pool:

http://www.woodalls.com/search/camp/index....ertiserTypeID=1


----------



## Buckeye Chuck (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi,

My parents used to be seasonal campers at Ocala RV Resort when it was a KOA. It was very nice then. Nice pool (heated) and hot tub (inside). The restrooms were very clean. The grounds were beautiful. It is close to everything. RT. 200 is a major street in Ocala with restaurants, shopping, attractions. Don Garletts Museum is about 10 mins. away.

If it is as nice as it was then, and I heard it was, I would recommend staying there.









*Above & Beyond, *I'll be looking for your feedback. Lots of good memories for me there.









Happy Camping

-BC-


----------

